
ELF – An extensive, lightweight, and flexible platform for game research - jimarcey
https://code.facebook.com/posts/132985767285406/introducing-elf-an-extensive-lightweight-and-flexible-platform-for-game-research/
======
steventhedev
Are they dead set on the name? This isn't the first time Facebook has caused
naming conflicts.

For those who don't know, ELF is the name of the format for Linux (and other
OSs) executable files, and it's had that name for almost 30 years.

~~~
santaclaus
Facebook just needs to bite the bullet and release a framework named Google

~~~
rjsw
Or somebody needs to write a library to manipulate ELF binaries and call it
facebook.

------
dgfgfdagasdfgfa
I can't wait for the sequel framework, MACHO.

~~~
Longhanks
But the competing product "PE" is already superior!

------
thephyber
Coding in a VR game-ified environment for work in 3, 2, 1...

~~~
runevault
...and now I feel an urge to read Snow Crash again.

